
Architecture of the World Wide Web, Volume One - adambyrtek
http://www.w3.org/TR/webarch/
======
dbaron
This is more the architecture that the W3C TAG would like the Web to have
rather than the one that it has in reality. (There are substantial differences
of the "no piece of software would actually do it that way because it wouldn't
be able to handle the content on the Web" sort.)

------
zandorg
Hmm, somewhat heavy reading for a morning's news gathering!

